# On WellbutrinXL and Effexor..what in the world is an anticholinergic??



## 1972Gremlin (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok, I'm confused now. I see postings about antidepressants and am wondering exactly what does an antidepressant have to do with IBS?? I have bipolar 1 disorder and have been on a miriad of antidepressants and many other drugs for the last 21+ years. As of late I am taking Lithium, Lamictal, Effexor and Wellbutrin. Have been on this combo for a long time now. I cannot make the connection with the antid. and IBS though. And what is an anticholinergic???? WOW, that's a big word. Can someone help me?


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Gremlin 1970,The use of antidepressants is widely used for anxiety problems. Many phsychs believe the two go hand in hand.I myself have generalized anxiety disorder and have been on antidepressants for 10 years.I am recently on Cymbalta which calms my nerves enough and regulates my moods where I don't have to run to the bathroom all the time. Most of my troubles with IBS-D come from gallbladder removal and nervousness.The antidepressants help to regulate the chemicals that run the brain/gut workings. The anticholinergic is to help slow down the spams of the colon. Hope this helps!Vamplady


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of what appears to be wrong in IBSers is the nerves that control the gut.The nerves in the gut use the same chemical signals to "talk" to each other as the nerves in the head.Serotonin is widely used in the gut nerves and drugs that effect serotonin A) almost always have a long list of GI side effects because they effect serotonin in the gut and







because they effect the nerves in the gut can be used to treat IBS.Like with depression some people need to work through a few of them to find the ones that work.The newest drugs for IBS Lotronex, Zelnorm, and several in the pipeline effect serotonin receptors in the gut nerves.Anticholenergic is drugs that work on a the cholinergic nerves (rather than the ones that use serotonin to signal).These drugs are used a lot to treat smooth muscle problems. The muscles of the gut and the bladder both are effected by these types of drugs.A fair number of drugs cross react (like some of the tricyclic antidepressants) and have anticholenergic side effects. Mostly dry mouth, some people have blood pressure or heart rate increases with drugs that have anticholenergic effects. They also reduce sweating and people may need to be careful in hot weather that they do not overheat.K.


----------

